# FLW College Fishing: Kentucky Lake



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wanted to again thank everyone for the support throughout the past 6 months, especially Nip, Fin Feather Fur, Rodmaker's Shop, and Venom Lures. Everything we have worked for and the reason behind the club starting begins Saturday. We are going to represent Northeast Ohio and Kent State to the best of our abilities.

Kyle and I are leaving tonight for Kentucky Lake. If you have a chance, watch the weigh in LIVE on flwoutdoors.com or collegefishing.com this Saturday at 2:30pm.

Scott


----------



## pflueger07 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck and come back with a good fishing report. I'm heading to KY Lake for the first time Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Luck!!


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck guys, go cross some eyes and bring home the hardware.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I spoke to them this afternoon- they made it there, plenty O rain. 

They were advised- no fast food the night before and they also found themselves in a "dry" area of Kentucky lololol no problems are now guaranteed  they are also in possession of my green tubes...lookout!

Boys will fish tomorrow (Sat)- keep your fins crossed!

Nip

www.fishKSU.com


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Go Get'em Guys!!! Good Luck!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Kevin (bassnpro1) and Casey (ohhunter02) are down there for The Ohio State University as well. I think the state of Ohio will be very well represented at this event.


----------

